# Killadeer plains phesant



## Deer hunter 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone have any luck there yet since te release planning on hunting it monday


----------



## Deer hunter 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Has no one hunted killadeer plains?


----------



## SHUTEYE (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you ever hunt Kill Deer. I havent been there yet this year. Went once last January and saw one rooster all day.


----------

